# Cascade Hobbies Scale S Power Unit kits



## MrBill (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi: I am new to the forum...MrBill here...I am currently looking for a source of gearboxes as used by Jon Beveridge many years ago when he sold Power Units for Scale S diesels like the Miller / Sunset sw1 switcher. He called his company Cascade Hobbies and  used a gearbox he called PN 1770 gearbox set. I am trying to duplicate the power kit for another switcher I obtained because the other I have has worked so well for so long. If anyone can help me out I'd appreciate it. I have looked at NWSL's current offerings and don't see this exact box anymore..
MrBill


----------

